# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Lichte steken/druk in linkerkant borst

## Marielle370

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds enkele weken last van lichte steken in mijn linkerborst en borst
is ook gevoelig, de laatste dagen heb ik ook nog een lichte druk thv borstbeen,
tussen de borsten en het idee dat ik wat moeizamer ademhaal.
Maak me best zorgen , kan dit mischien met het hart te maken hebben ?
Ben nog niet bij de huisarts geweest, mischien toch maar even langs gaan. 

Gr.
Mariëlle  :Frown:

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Het hoeft natuurlijk niet je hart te zijn, het kan ook iets met je spieren of je ademhaling te maken hebben. Maar ik zou inderdaad maar even langs de dokter gaan! Dat kan in ieder geval geen kwaad.

Veel succes!

----------


## Marielle370

hallo,

Ja, ga ook langs de dokter, die onzekerheid is ook niks.

Bedankt !

----------


## Agnes574

Idd,
beter zekerste voor onzekerste nemen...
Je dokter kan je meer info geven en kijken of er iets scheelt!!

Sterkte Ag Xx

----------


## Marielle370

Hai Agnes,

Ja ik moet ook langs de dokter gaan, hou jullie op de hoogte !

 :Smile:  Mariëlle

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Marielle!!!
Hou ons idd op de hoogte als je wilt!!

Ik had rond mijn 20ste ook veel last van steken en pijn rond mijn hartstreek,maar dat is vanzelf overgegaan en ik hoorde van collega's dat zij dat ook wel eens hadden...dus me verder maar niet druk gemaakt...maar vond het toen wél eng!
Beter even langs de dokter voor het zekerste...goed meid!

Agnes Xx

----------

